# sticky tires



## GTO19020 (Sep 10, 2009)

okay, well here is my dilemma. i am cheap...i am young... so i dont have any money to burn =[ so this is my idea. i rlly am getting sick of always spinning my tires at the track , so i thought "hey ill just buy 2 reallyy sticky tires and put them both on the back, since thats where the power is coming, and just leave the stock tires on my front wheels". Sound like a bad idea? okay and what are the best tires for the track? no slicks, and no drag radials...so basically what are the stickiest street tires in your opinion? Thanks for any and all help! :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Try the search feature.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f40/slicks-23710/


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO19020 said:


> i am cheap...i am young... so i dont have any money to burn =[ so this is my idea. i rlly am getting sick of always spinning my tires at the track


That is the definiation of don't go to the track. Beating on your car will only cause stuff to wear out fast and/or brake. If your spinning then you just can't drive. Tires won't help that. It takes practice but there is no need for 'sticky' tires unless you can already pull a 2.0 60".


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You don't need to change your front tires ever for drag traction. Most people only swap there rear tires for racing, fronts are just along for the ride. Thinner front tires reduce rolling resistance, but that's it. Drag radials or slicks are the best options, but if you can't afford that, look for the lowest tread rating for the stickiest tires, 100 is good and sticky. 500's are rocks. Old tires also harden up over time and lose stickiness. GTO's are hard to get to hook, rear springs and tires will really help traction.


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> That is the definiation of don't go to the track. Beating on your car will only cause stuff to wear out fast and/or brake. If your spinning then you just can't drive. Tires won't help that. It takes practice but there is no need for 'sticky' tires unless you can already pull a 2.0 60".


Cut the guy a break he was looking for advice and to learn something. not to be told pretty much to learn how to drive, or atleast tell him were to find the information that he needs


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Dude, in all seriousness, if you don't have money to burn, stay off the track. What's the point unless you're looking for bragging rights? The strip rarely simulates real-world conditions anyways. I don't bother...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Dude, in all seriousness, if you don't have money to burn, stay off the track. What's the point unless you're looking for bragging rights? The strip rarely simulates real-world conditions anyways. I don't bother...


It's very fun to run down the strip, I've never been so high in my life as running the 1/4 mile.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i love running at the track but i'll have to agree that running at the track and not having a lot of money run counter to each other. things have been a little tight for me this year and i waited to run mine until just 2 weeks ago so if i broke the car (again) it could sit over the winter instead of the summer. half shafts, stubs, drive shafts and clutches are just some of the things that can break any time you go out. 

sticky tires and little money also run contrary. a sticky tire by definition is a tire that will wear out very quickly on the street requiring $300-400 to replace them.

that said the best thing for anyone's wallet if you want to run at the track is to get a set of used wheels and a pair of drag radials (Nittos are a good stockish HP, entry level tire) and use those just for track days. they will not only give you sub 2.0 60's but better traction will also help prevent wheel hop which is the #1 killer of parts. Nitto DRs are probably the ones i'd choose if i was set on running them on the street too.

bottom line with these cars is if money is tight drive it like your grandmother.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GTO19020 said:


> okay, well here is my dilemma. i am cheap...i am young... so i dont have any money to burn =[ so this is my idea. i rlly am getting sick of always spinning my tires at the track , so i thought "hey ill just buy 2 reallyy sticky tires and put them both on the back, since thats where the power is coming, and just leave the stock tires on my front wheels". Sound like a bad idea? okay and what are the best tires for the track? no slicks, and no drag radials...so basically what are the stickiest street tires in your opinion? Thanks for any and all help! :cheers


Check out a set of NITTO 555 extreme. very sticky tires and not drag radials


----------

